# My Leon Cupra TT4 (from Italy! :-D )



## xsabux (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi guys! this is my first post! I'm italian and I would show you my car!
It's a Leon Cupra Total Traction 4: engine 1.9 tdi 150hp with 4wd transmission with haldex clutch. It's the same system used on Golf IV 4motion\R32.
the mods that I've done until now are: brembo junior brake kit on the front whhels, goodridge brake hoses, OZ Ultraleggera rims 17x8, superspirnt air filter.
soon will come: haldex performance upgrade, stronger clutch and turbo, new softwere for ECU and maybe a front\rear LSD like peloquin\quaife. 
here some pics, I hope you like it! 
excuse me if I do some mistake speaking in english.


----------



## dhruv (May 8, 2009)

*Re: My Leon Cupra TT4 (xsabux)*

Your car is very beutiful and its color is amazing, not ony from out side but from inside it is very spacous and nice


----------



## spudisdabest (May 9, 2009)

i like it, purely because i have virtually the same car







1 thing i dont like though is the second spoiler on the rear


----------



## JettaBoyd (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra TT4 (xsabux)*

I love these cars. Wish SEAT would've come to USA a long time ago


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

very nice car
amo quell'auto


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful!! Pretty sexy car!! 
I also wish SEAT would be available








A neighbor owns one though... 
I would get exactly one like yours!


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (d1rty2.0)*

Car's lookin great! Not quite sure about the upper wing though...and why did u install recaros in the front and cupra seats in the rear??


----------



## xsabux (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (G535)*

I didn't change anything inside of the car. the only mod is the gear knob. the recaro was original as the rear seats.


----------



## xsabux (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (xsabux)*

some new photos about the last work done on my leon.
reinforced turbo: before

















and after:

































reinforced clutch with new flywheel:









new catalyst:









during the work:
































































































































































new shock absorber and springs (Bilstein B8 and Eibach Pro Kit):









new tyres (Pirelli Pzero "the hero"):








now I'm waiting to recive Haldex Blu Controller. It should be in delivery:


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

i am so jealous. 
i cant wait to move over there and have one of these.


----------



## Nec Rabbit (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (bmoney 303)*

Very cool car, wish I could get one.


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: My Leon Cupra TT4 (xsabux)*

awesome build up!!! i wish he had SEATs over here... I particularly liked the MKIV Leon 5-door... Sedan styling with the utility of a hatch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

give us some updates on progress with the car - is the build up finished?

cheers


----------



## magmacarat (Nov 15, 2005)

I wonder if i can bring one from Mexico. Nice car.


----------



## xsabux (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (magmacarat)*

thank you guys!








some new pics
Assembled controller Haldex performance Parts


----------



## xsabux (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (magmacarat)*

some new pics for the winter look!

































































and then just a little bit of funny on the ice!








































with the new blue haldex controller, is very funny and very easy to control the oversteer! I can go really really fast on ice and snow, without taking any sort of risk! obviously I can do this only with 4 good winter tyres (Nokian WR)

the next step that I looking for is front and rear eibach swaybars, camber\caster kit, front audi tt hubs and arms and maybe somethings else... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

It must be awesome having a 4wd TDI. 
I like the second spoiler.
I wish we got these over here.


----------



## xsabux (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Spiller337)*

my last upgrade: H&R adjustable sway bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope to install them as quick as possible!
I'll set the front on the soft configuration and the rear on the hard.
the diameters are 25mm for the front and 21mm for the rear.


----------



## Tradethedeadx (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (xsabux)*

nice car. i wish that i could have those seats, and steering wheel for my mk4 jetta.


----------



## xsabux (Feb 4, 2009)

my last upgrade!  



 

 

 


 

 

 



These are front Audi TT hubs and arms: with these I can adjust the camber angles on the front wheels. In the rear, I have already - 1° 25' of negative camber for each wheel. 
This week I will mount these hubs and arms with the H&R swaybar, which have remained in the garage until now. 
I am very very curious to find out which improvements in driving I will notice after the work.


----------



## xsabux (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## willy13 (May 8, 2010)

*leon*

tres jolie voiture et tres bon boulot; bravo


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

i like the interior the most. the dash looks just like the audi tt's.. nice car


----------



## xsabux (Feb 4, 2009)

This could be the next stage if I'll be able to sell my actual Brembo 4 pot kit.
These are the 6 pot from Porsche Cayenne 
This is just a test to see if they fits correctly on my car! the discs are the 2 pieces 334x30mm from R32 MKIV


----------



## teo_parvu (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow! Excelent car build! What's the minimum wheel size if you install the big Cayenne brakes? Do you know if they fit on Cupra MKII?


----------



## xsabux (Feb 4, 2009)

the minimum size I think should be 17". It depends also by the size of the disc: the maximum size is 334 mm (the disc of the R32) for a 17" wheel. If you got the 18", you can mount a 350mm diameter disc. the caliper of Cayenne should fits on the Cupra MKII but probably it needs a little spacer, maybe 10-15mm :thumbup:


----------



## SAILITY (May 23, 2019)

bmoney 303 said:


> i am so jealous.
> i cant wait to move over there and have one of these.


First I would bag her. Then I would roll heR Xender Discord Omegle fenders, then poke her, then stretch her. By the time I was done she would be stanced.


----------



## Brendaven (Aug 20, 2019)

*My Leon Cupra TT4 from Italy D*

prosim o pomoc pri hledani auta Seat Leon Cupra TDI. novy lak naprosto bez skrabance ,18" kola speedline, auto ma hodne hlasity vyfuk, zmizelo v utery rano z Holýova kousek od Plzne. kontakt na mne 734450282


----------

